# Recommended notation software for a Logic X user?



## tarantulis

My setup is a Mac mini running Logic X and a slave mini running VEP. Ideally I would like to start writing my themes in a notation software first, then assign each part to its respective VI in Logic and record it as MIDI. Being able to scan a score sheet and have the system convert the information automatically would be nice as well, though it's not a requirement.

So, is one product better suited for this sort of workflow than the other? I've heard very mixed things about the latest Sibelius release but that product supposedly works better as a Rewire tool; on the other hand, I know almost nothing about Finale.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

tarantulis said:


> My setup is a Mac mini running Logic X and a slave mini running VEP. Ideally I would like to start writing my themes in a notation software first, then assign each part to its respective VI in Logic and record it as MIDI. Being able to scan a score sheet and have the system convert the information automatically would be nice as well, though it's not a requirement.
> 
> So, is one product better suited for this sort of workflow than the other? I've heard very mixed things about the latest Sibelius release but that product supposedly works better as a Rewire tool; on the other hand, I know almost nothing about Finale.



While ultimately you indeed may decide to go to a dedicated score program, some guy named Jay Asher  wrote a book on the Logic Pro 9 score editor called _"Scoring With Logic Pro"_ He also wrote a pdf explaining the changes to it in Logic Pro X called _"Using Logic Pro X's Updated Score Editor"_


----------



## tarantulis

Thanks for the info, Jay; I'll definitely give that a read. Using the LX score editor would be a nice option too, I just wasn't aware of its capabilities and could never really get the hang of it.

Cheers!


----------



## Luke W

If you're just looking to write themes, convert them to midi, load and then orchestrate in Logic, you could check out Finale's NotePad (free) or Songwriter ($50 but has a free trial). They would give you an entry level experience with Finale without plunking down $600. Both will convert files to midi. But if you're hoping to write out fuller orchestrations on multiple staves, you'd probably need to go with a full notation program. I've never attempted using the Score Editor in Logic (I'm a transcriber/engraver so I always start in Finale), but the cost of notation software could make that option the way to go.


----------



## Saxer

I do all my notation in Logic, from lead sheet to big band and orchestra. Never got problems because of unreadable parts in live situations or recording sessions. In comparison to Sibelius or Finale Logic needs more graphical editing by hand (while a lot is automated in the better scoring programs) and it's not sophisticated enough for sheet music publishers. But for working musicians it's absolutely fine.
For me it's a time saver to have all in one - mockup and notation. Both are different tasks in Logic too but same key commands and workflow is very helpful. And there are tasks like writing additional strings or brass for already recorded pop tunes with floating tempo. I couldn't figure out how to do that in Sibelius. Easy in Logic. Most of the time I do hybrid arranging: i.e. producing an electronic film score, arrange some orchestral parts inside of it and record them by playing the arrangement direct from the screen. Much faster than a separated notation program.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Saxer said:


> I do all my notation in Logic, from lead sheet to big band and orchestra. Never got problems because of unreadable parts in live situations or recording sessions. In comparison to Sibelius or Finale Logic needs more graphical editing by hand (while a lot is automated in the better scoring programs) and it's not sophisticated enough for sheet music publishers. But for working musicians it's absolutely fine.
> For me it's a time saver to have all in one - mockup and notation. Both are different tasks in Logic too but same key commands and workflow is very helpful. And there are tasks like writing additional strings or brass for already recorded pop tunes with floating tempo. I couldn't figure out how to do that in Sibelius. Easy in Logic. Most of the time I do hybrid arranging: i.e. producing an electronic film score, arrange some orchestral parts inside of it and record them by playing the arrangement direct from the screen. Much faster than a separated notation program.



Exactly, I have literally done _thousands_ of parts for recording sessions in Logic Pro.


----------



## JonFairhurst

Regarding Sibelius, I think that the latest version was developed to deal with Windows 10 touch interface. I don't know that it would affect things on the Mac. I don't do a ton of notation, but I can just leave the app running for days at a time on my 2010 MacBook Pro (Yosemite) without issues. The one problem I get is choppy playback when I have iTunes and a browser with YouTube open. I just close those and the playback is good again. FWIW, I use NotePerformer for playback, which sounds (relatively) great. Sibelius PhotoScore has a good reputation for scanning, but I haven't used it.

Regarding MIDI output, I expect that all notation programs do that. Sibelius lets you tweak the MIDI in-program, so in some situations, you can just let it sequence your sounds to get things close. Of course, to get that last bit of human feel, you'll want to play it in live to your sequencer and tweak as necessary.

Frankly, I started to go down the notation-to-performance route, but it never quite worked out for me. The problem I found related to making changes. Let's say you notate version 1, tweak it to sound pretty good, export the MIDI, and finesse the sequence. Great! But now you want to insert a bar. Ouch. You now have two files to edit (notation and sequence) before you re-render to make sure everything is sync'd. Unless the sequencing was minor, it would be unlikely to re-notate and re-export MIDI as you have to do all of your sequencing again from scratch. And punching a bar directly into the audio isn't the way to go as the reverb tails all get screwed up.

Given all that, playing around with themes in notation is great, but then one really needs to know the goal. Either notate for live performers or sequence to create a recording. For me, it's best to sequence to get the end result that I want (cause I might make changes based on the mood and the sample sounds) and then to notate in a second pass if I want a score for live performance. These days, I'm working the other way around - not sequencing at all - as I'm notating as part of my contributions in a community orchestra player.

So is Sibelius the right tool? It can be. But I don't know that it's better than Finale for what you plan to do. For me, it comes down to comfortable note input. If you like the way that Sibelius takes commands, it can do the job. If you prefer Finale's (or Notion, or whatever) note input, that _might_ be the better solution.


----------



## JonFairhurst

FWIW, though I have Logic now, I did most of my sequencing in Sonar and I didn't find Sonar's notation to be adequate for my needs. If I played it in, human variation led to 64th notes and rests everywhere. And mousing it in was painful. But at least the notation and sequences are together in one file.

If Logic's notation is good enough, that would be sweet. But it depends on if you like Logic's note input, handling of notes vs. midi, and its printed output.


----------



## DocMidi657

My workflow is to use Logic Pro X to record the parts as it does a great job having the rhythm's look correct. Then what I do is use XML export and import that xml file into Finale to lay it out and make it look pretty. The XML works way better then exporting a MIDI file. I've tried recording straight into Finale but it aways feels really clunky and always way more work then Logic. Also Finale's transport does not permit key commnads to control it which boggles my mind. So in a way it's like Logic is the Camera and Finale is photoshop. Probably could stay all in Logic Pro though if I did not know Finale so well for layout.


----------



## autopilot

Another vote for Logic's score editor. I use it for everything except publishing.


----------



## Vik

Luke W said:


> Songwriter ($50 but has a free trial)


Exactly which app is that? Couldn't find it.


----------



## Luke W

Vik said:


> Exactly which app is that? Couldn't find it.



http://www.finalemusic.com/products/finale-songwriter/


----------



## playscore2

If you're looking for a simple and efficient way to scan your scores, the PlayScore 2 app will help. It is very accurate and plays back sheet music from taking a photo or importing a PDF score (e.g., from IMSLP). Our premium subscription allows you to export MusicXML files to software like Logic Pro then you can arrange your music there.

We recommend you export your scores as MusicXML files as they contain more of the SMFL data. However, our paid subscriptions also allow you to export your scores as MIDI files and then you can insert them into music software from there. https://www.playscore.co/blog/convert-sheet-music-to-midi.


----------

